# Spina bifida S1, поясничный лордоз сглажен, множественные грыжи Шморля



## Aliens (9 Фев 2017)

Добрый день всем. На днях сделал кт позвоночника.
Предыстория.
  Сильно спина болит в поясничном отделе и чуть ниже лопаток, боль не проходит чуть спадает в лежащем положение, но даже в таком положение испытываю дискомфорт в пояснице, даже поворачиваться на кровате больно, но больней всего вставать и наклоняться, но после 10-15 минут ходьбы боль в спине уходит и даже наклоняться могу нормально.
  В последнее время боль стала уходить в тазобедренный сустав, причем не важно в какую ногу, месяц назад в левую, сейчас в правую. Мази как обычно не помогают, спасаюсь только таблетками диклофенак, выпью одну и боль стихает временно.
  Со спиной никаких проблем не было до 22 лет. Вес 90, рост 185. 26 лет. Всю жизнь со спортом, больше всего занимался плаванием и турниками, последний год хожу в тренажерку. Результаты КТ имеются на руках.



Кт сделан не в профильной клинике. Сомнения в точности диагноза.

Ко всему этому добавилась острая боль после виса на турнике, чем дольше висишь тем сильней начинает болеть между лопаток, вздохнуть даже невозможно.


----------



## La murr (9 Фев 2017)

@Aliens, Василий, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Миша234 (9 Фев 2017)

У Вас позвоночник у хорошем состоянии по описанию,боль от проблем с мышцами.


----------



## Aliens (9 Фев 2017)

Результаты КТ открывал с помощью программы RadiAnt DICOM Viewer.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2017)

А диагноз-то, где?

Анализы крови с соэ. Срб.
Осмотр невролога был, результат есть?
Осмотр ортопеда был, результат есть?
А рентген до этого делали, снимки есть?


----------



## Aliens (4 Мар 2017)

Невролог сказал что спина нормальная, выписал кокарнит 9 ампул. Ренгена на руках нет. По крови тоже всё в норме. К ортопеду на очереди стою.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2017)

А почему грудной не весь отдел сделали?
Болит-то выше.


----------



## Aliens (4 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему грудной не весь отдел сделали?
> Болит-то выше.


Я объяснил где болит, на основание моих слов сделали такие снимки, больше ничего не предложили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

А фото анализов можете показать?
Вам нужно искать врача, который может оценить состояние позвоночника, суставов и крестца.
Симптом "расхаживания" характерен для заболевания суставов.


----------

